

Steven Jenkins - How to Design (Declarative) Programming Languages - smanek
http://people.csail.mit.edu/gregs/ll1-discuss-archive-html/msg04323.html

======
stevenjenkins
While that response is interesting, it actually missed the point of the
question: what is a good, single source to point someone to who needs to
design a DSL?

